# DC transformer?



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a 332 Northern that is DC. I was wondering what the original transformer would have been for this engine. I have a small Lionel DC transformer that works but as I am currently adding a FLyer loop to the layout I would rather power it with the proper AF transformer.
Randy


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A rectifier is what you need. I don't have any DC units here as I don't have a rectifier.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Would the DC engines have originally been sold with an AC transformer and a rectifier?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rdmtgm said:


> Would the DC engines have originally been sold with an AC transformer and a rectifier?


That I don't know...There's a rectifier/transformer on ebay right now for $109, free shipping, working and tested.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I see a couple of #15 rectifiers in the 20$ range, that may be the way to go.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

rdmtgm said:


> I have a 332 Northern that is DC. I was wondering what the original transformer would have been for this engine. I have a small Lionel DC transformer that works but as I am currently adding a FLyer loop to the layout I would rather power it with the proper AF transformer.
> Randy


Randy: It would have been sold with a "Rectiformer" #14 or #16. It can also be used with
a #15 "Rectifier". Both are pictured below and can be bought through EBay. Both also can
be used with the A/F AC engines also as they are "Universal". I have alway said this:
"If a motor could talk it would say give me DC not AC". You will find that you have way 
more control with DC. Hope this helps--Larry P.S. #14 & 16 also got built in AC transformers the have been rated at 150 Watts for the Accessorys you run with the DC Engines


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for helping out guys.. I know nothing of DC AF.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, now I have some more things to shop for!
Randy


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

llskis said:


> Randy: I have alway said this:
> "If a motor could talk it would say give me DC not AC". You will find that you have way
> more control with DC. Hope this helps--Larry


Why is this?

Mark in Oregon


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Strummer said:


> Why is this?
> 
> Mark in Oregon


In simple terms its a more "pure" electricity. You can have more power in a motor at lower
RPM with DC than AC. You can run your A/F at slower speeds still with the power to pull at
realistic "scale speeds". I see so many operators run their engines at 100+ MPH scale speeds;don't make sense to me. Larry


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

So does this mean I can hook up one of my DC power packs and it will run an AF engine? 

Mark in Oregon


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Strummer said:


> So does this mean I can hook up one of my DC power packs and it will run an AF engine?
> 
> Mark in Oregon


Mark:Not sure your p/packs will run the flyers; they may not have enough wattage like the flyer rectiformer
has. Bare in mind that any built in horns will not work with DC. All Gilbert ac engines will work with ac or dc.
Most of the newer Lionel A/F will not due to the newer electronics. The instructions will tell you.I do not know anyhing about the newer DC Power Packs; just the older flyers. Larry


----------

